# Fall special ttops from emerald coast fabricators



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Custom ttop with 4 rod holders SPECIAL FOR PFF MEMBERS $1800. 


AS SHOWN!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting two of those side rod holders but was wondering if rods ever get ripped out of them if you're flat-lining or trolling with them, especially in rocky seas? Could you PM me a quote for that same rod holder configuration on my existing t-top? Think there may be wiring inside the tubing. Boat is a 25' T Contender.


----------

